# Campus Violence Prevention: The Active Shooter



## Cypher_Shibboleth (Jun 27, 2009)

*The Molly Bish Center* of Anna Maria College is a non-profit organization that is committed to bringing quality educational forums to the public and law enforcement through conferences, trainings and seminars with nationally recognized speakers. As part of the Anna Maria College community, the Center employs the experience and talents of Anna Maria's faculty, particularly in Criminal Justice. The Center has also worked in collaboration with the Massachusetts State Police, Worcester Police Department, the National Center for Missing and Exploited Children, and Retired Private Investigators.

The center is pround to present this important training on March 21, 2011:

*Campus Violence Workshop*
Monday, March 21, 2011
8:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Anna Maria College
Zecco Performing Arts Center
50 Sunset Lane, Paxton, MA

Presenter: Chief Ron Glidden of the Lee, MA Police Department

A one-day seminar for campus police officers, educators, and anyone interested in helping create a safer college campus through the use of appropriate prevention, intervention and response strategies.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Chief Ron Glidden? who's he?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I just went through a refresher of this training today. With all of today's issues, every officer should be trained on active shooter stuff; it's only a matter of time before it happens again somewhere.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I did active shooter training and it is very good stuff. I learned a lot. if you can grab any training you can!


----------



## FAPD (Sep 30, 2007)

To be fair, this isn't patrolmans response to active shooter training, It's more along the lines of interdiscplinary hold hands, lets talk about why, how do we prevent it, oh my goodness lock the doors, etc. The title amost doesn't make sense. Just my .02


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

How do we prevent it?
Seriously?

Unreal, but I will say that active shooter training is the whole sack. If you have the opportunity to take it, jump on it!
A few days ago, my oldest had practice at the school where I did active shooter. I was still hoping to see a little paint we missed on clean up. More importantly, it's the only training i've had that my husband hasn't. So, it's all i've got to hold over the Mr. Big Boots, who put me out of commission.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

IBTL...That used to mean In Before The Lock..I changed it to In Before The Loyal anti Campus PD comments.


----------



## Cypher_Shibboleth (Jun 27, 2009)

Guys, and gals.

Say what you like, but I am glad that you can finally use the term "Active Shooter" on campus without being viewed as a maniac. After all, we live in a World that has survived the World Trade Center tragedy as well as the horror of *Virginia Tech*.

Any College Administration that would allow this seminar to take place on campus is taking a positive first step towards preventing it from ever happening, or adressing the matter head-on, if it ever occurs.

*Reservations: Required*
*Cost: $20.00 per person*
*Lunch: Included*

*web-link: Events*


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

What utter BS!!!!!

$20.00 per head to_* listen*_ to Chief "scare the other chiefs" Glidden?
Let the adminstrators, faculty, school nurse go. _*Maybe*_ they could learn some of the history and doctrine in what to expect when the stuff hits the fan...


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Not familiar with Chief Glidden. What do you mean by "scare the other chiefs"

This...

The only Glidden I know


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

263FPD said:


> Not familiar with Chief Glidden. What do you mean by "scare the other chiefs"
> 
> This...
> 
> The only Glidden I know


I think he was the one with a not so great interpretation of Chiefs ability to issue firearms permits? MPD? amirite?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

mpd61 said:


> What utter BS!!!!!
> 
> $20.00 per head to_* listen*_ to Chief "scare the other chiefs" Glidden?
> Let the adminstrators, faculty, school nurse go. _*Maybe*_ they could learn some of the history and doctrine in what to expect when the stuff hits the fan...


+1
No thanks on speeches. Call us when the shit hits the fan or when we can play with simunitions but have the janitor stand the fuck by next time. Clean up was a bitch.

---------- Post added at 22:19 ---------- Previous post was at 22:16 ----------



USMCMP5811 said:


> :smug:


Jimmy, Put on your ice skates big boy! I'm gonna light you up for that one.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

5-0 said:


> I think he was the one with a not so great interpretation of Chiefs ability to issue firearms permits? MPD? amirite?


Nail on the head buddy! Our favorite anti-gun Commonwealth Chief.
His most recent BS is that Chiefs shouldn't write purchase letters for officers to buy "pre-ban" configuration weapons. Once again, lets not trust the troops.

Anybody else out here please chime in about this guys attitude?


----------



## Cypher_Shibboleth (Jun 27, 2009)

Guys, you may be missing the point on this one.

Whoever the Chief is thats nice to know. However, this is important training. Too important to let a personality get in the way.

$20.00 is short money to help prepare for "The Unthinkable."

CS Over and Out!


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Cypher_Shibboleth said:


> Guys, you may be missing the point on this one.
> 
> Whoever the Chief is thats nice to know. *However, this is important training. Too important to let a personality get in the way.*
> 
> ...


Absolutely NOT! The point is this is not tactical active shooter training. It's a friggin one day seminar to listen to a Chief who needs to just give it up, and start practicing law.

I'll take the 16 hour active shooter course any day in preparing for "The Unthinkable" over this crap


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Inspector71 said:


> Absolutely NOT! The point is this is not tactical active shooter training. It's a friggin one day seminar to listen to a Chief who needs to just give it up, and start practicing law.
> 
> I'll take the 16 hour active shooter course any day in preparing for "The Unthinkable" over this crap


We've been doing Active Shooter training for years now, we call it, Immediate Action Rapid Deployment (IARD). We've even put together a pretty good DVD utilizing some of our SWAT guys, including a fellow Bostonian.

If there isn't any good IARD training back there before I come home in August, I'd be happy to get together with as many of you guys that want to and we could do some training for as long as you want.

My department is BIG on training so we do it a lot. I'd be happy to share that with you guys.


----------

